# mbuna rocks/caves/territories



## heyzeusbrains (Jul 12, 2011)

Can an experienced mbuna keeper please explain what a mbuna territory consists of (rocks, caves, or open sand), and what are the advantages/disadvantages of having a large continuous rock pile across the bottom of the tank VS. having separate rock piles with open areas of sand in between... is it the open area or the rocks that make up the territory? Also, is there a difference between the territories established by males vs. females, or do females even establish territories? Are caves territories, or how do they come into play? Do females hang out in caves on the males' territories? I hope these questions make sense... thanks.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I find many mbuna might like to set territories but can live without it. I've kept and bred maybe 12-15 different mbuna and they all have some small difference in behavior. To me and my tank, rocks are atemporary structure which will change when we need to catch a holding female. That means all the guys try to build their territory but it is often disrupted. Dosn't bother them much as they just start over. Some type, it may disrupt their spawning as they want to do it inside a cave. If they can't they often do it outside! I find for general rules, the males will set an area and try to get females to come to it. Often I find small caves or nichesare favorites. Overhangs are also favored. If they can, they will often undermine a rock, making a pocket at the edge of the rock. Many favor the "nest" in sand nearby. The successful ones are able to do several thing. One they have to keep other fish away so the eggs are not eaten. Two, they have to go out and attract females without loosing the territory and three, they have to do these without forgetting about the female and their job with fert'ing the eggs.

Busy fellows who multi-task successfully do well.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Two of my tanks for breeding but sett up somewhat different.

This is a tank of yellow labs who are not strong enough to breed, Lab. "Hongi" who work at it but are still young and not successful and a male and 6 female Copadichromis azureus who breed me out of tank space. Currently two of 6 females are holding but I have no tanks to move them to and save the fry. The green arrows show the territories and where the spawning normally happens. Notice the blue guy at the right has his territory cleared of fish and the Hongi less so? That tells the story of his success. The yellow labs wander around and can't really get their act going as they are a milder fish. 









Second picture is of a tank of Hap ahli. (sciaenochromis fryeri) and moori. This tank is my main breeding tank and not built for appearance. The rocks move often, here. That leaves the ahli male trying to find his home and get it secured. He might like to have a permanent home but makes do quite well. Notice the bare spots in the snad under and near both rock piles. He moves a ton of sand everytime I move the rocks but just keeps going. He is successfull because he adapts to what is there. If he can get a spot under the rocks, fine. If not he hides on the far side of the rockpile from the moori and proceeds. Currently 3 of 9 females were holding this week. Two have spit their fry and been returned to the tank.










What I want to get across is that the fish will "want" things but learn to go with what they have. You can make it easier for some special fish to breed but they will often find a way anyway. Not a big thing to worry about. You may have to tear it down to catch the female anyway. :roll:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What the fish claim as territories in my tanks is a patch of substrate. Having rocks on the boundaries can make it more peaceful both because it may block the fish's line of sight to the neighboring male, and it gives them a boundary to defend. Possibly they will be more likely to stick to their own spot, LOL.

Females don't claim a territory, but the rocks are even more important to them as a way to flee from pursuers. Think in terms of lots of twists and turns and blind alleys like a car chase on TV.

I don't do one continuous line of rocks, but that is more for maintenance purposes than anything else. If you have to catch a fish, you have to remove the rocks. So...if you have separate piles you can divide off the end rock pile and then remove only THOSE rocks.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree that most of the spawning will be done in the open sand areas but the way females are "courted" will vary. See the way the females in the second picture are all just kind of hanging out, waiting? That is common for my ahli when nobody is ripe. The male shows little interest until he senses there is opportunity. Then he does lots of dancing in front of the ready female and tries to get her down to his site. She often comes down, watches for a minute then leaves. How agressive he chases varies from type to type and fish to fish.

Having a divided tank is a real asset if you want to catch holding females often. I have a modified piece of eggcrate covered with mesh that I use to divide the tank when catching. In the first picture, I remove the small wood and rock at the green arrow and in the second it just goes in the middle open spot. It does cut the rock moving in half.


----------

